
The Art of Thinking in Other People’s Heads: And What Is a Feuilleton? - lermontov
https://www.neh.gov/humanities/2017/winter/feature/the-art-thinking-in-other-people’s-heads
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> and even normalizes the object of satire

That's the genius of the "manufacture of consent" techniques developed since
the XVIII century. Advertising refined to nth degree conquers (almost) all.

Nothing short of blind fanatical rejection can withstand it, but even that is
contained into a few pockets and used as a bogeyman.

"If you want a picture of the future, imagine an advertisement shoved on a
human face - forever." (Sorry, Eric.)

~~~
SkyMarshal
_> Nothing short of blind fanatical rejection can withstand it, but even that
is contained into a few pockets and used as a bogeyman._

I'm sure most HN readers already know this, but just feel the need to shout
out to _Snowcrash_ , one of the more interesting literary treatments of this
topic. The thesis being that most humans are susceptible to NLP mind control
except a small subset who happen to have the supremely logical minds of
systems engineers. They had to first be taken out by a mind bomb cleverly
concealed in visual display static.

~~~
DanBC
And that bit of Snowcrash always reminds me of Blit, a short story published
in Interzone. It's got a few mentions on HN before too.

[http://www.infinityplus.co.uk/stories/blit.htm](http://www.infinityplus.co.uk/stories/blit.htm)

------
DashRattlesnake
I really appreciate the old-style print link at the bottom:
[https://www.neh.gov/print/35511](https://www.neh.gov/print/35511)

I hate the modern way of just using a print stylesheet, though that's mainly
because it makes it more difficult to get a clean, readable copy into
Evernote.

~~~
jessaustin
If that's how pages are now, Evernote should just write a custom renderer that
uses the proper css. (or I guess they could write a bunch of print drivers but
that seems hairier...)

------
double0jimb0
The silence from the HN crowd is deafening.

~~~
glup
Nice that it made it to the front page, though.

~~~
double0jimb0
Indeed.

